# 1975 L20B engine and goodies for sale



## Stone Age (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Folks.. I am a new member here. I joined because I have an L20B engine I'd like to sell. It was in a 1975 Datsun Sporttruck Class "C" RV conversion. We no longer need the unit as we are getting ready to sail around the world.

I re-built it with every intent on putting it back in with the 5 speed tranny, but that got stolen (it was out of a 280Z) so I have given up on the re-install. Crack heads are just too much to keep up with. Dead

The engine is brand new re-build. New pistons, rings bearings, timing chain, gaskets (duh!), head has been completely re-done with stainless valves by professional machine shop. Also shaved about 40 thou. Piston holes have been bored 40 thou over as well, by the same shop (Thompson Machine in Nanaimo, BC) at a total cost of about $1800.

This is a nigh performance engine now. Wanted to get as much as I could out of it for the RV. Have two distributors for it - points and electronic, and all the pieces. engine is all assembled save the rocker cover, starter, intake manifold (was stolen too - was aluminium) exhaust manifold etc. Still have carburetor, 2 bbl. Also have freshly resurfaced flywheel and new clutch. 

Many pieces and all go with. I'll take $2,000 CAD for all of it.. You can PM me for pictures. I'll ship anywhere in the world at the buyer's expense. 

All in all I've spent about $3,000 on this engine, and it's never been fired.

If anyone is interested in the RV that can be bought too ;-) It is a 1975 model backed into a football helmet. Has about 16,000 original miles on it. Unit was well used, but never left Vancouver Island 'till we got it. It has been used as our storage unit for the past few years.

$3,000 for everything.

Hope I'm not out of line with this posting, but I figure the best place to offer an engine like this is through a network of people that actually know what they are. GREAT little 4 bangers and this one will be quite a powerhouse.

Thanks
John


----------

